Ask HN: If you could pick 3 skills to get instantly good at, what would they be? - alan_wade
======
lixtra
Getting good at skills fast would be my first pick.

------
chrisbennet
"If you can only be good at one thing, be good at lying. Because if you're
good at lying, you're good at _everything_." -gselevator

------
dazc
Small talk, languages and tolerance of annoying people.

------
cimmanom
Persuasion. Relationship building. Stock picking.

------
HNNewer
learning, working hard, good planning

